# AMT Bridge Model



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

This is a start to my model of the Bridge of a Constitution Class starship from TOS Star Trek.

This kit was purchaced in 1991 on a trip I took as a kid to California. 

I had glued the floor sections together some time in the 1990's and painted the carpet to match the red/brown on the box art. I also painted the figures with the old Testor's Flat black that never dried. (Some chemical problem from Testor's at the time.)

I've since stripped the paint off the figures and re-glued the sections as well as added the railings. The grey wall pieces are awaiting a re-paint and so are the figures. 

I'll probably build this bridge right from the box with the possible exception of changing the Turbo elevator doors to include the door frame top and to give the wall a better shape.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Trevor, any plans to add the "missing" stations from another kit? You'll have to modify one of the full stations into the half-station that will be to the right of the viewscreen.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's the 6 chairs with their coat of Tremclad Frost Blue. I chose this colour because it was a lighter grey/blue than the other computer console walls and would stand out against them. Also, the TV Enterprise had bluish grey chairs.










Here's all the bridge pieces as well as the saucer/secondary hull pieces for the U.S.S. Farragut from Scotspen and the bottom of the U.S.S. Constitution from Mark McGovern. Sulu's Console is siting on the clothespin. It's painted Tremclad Gloss Black.










Close-up of some of the grey brigde pieces. When the paint dries, I will apply a coat of darker grey to the upper computer monitor screens and gloss black to the computer keyboard tops. Finally, the same gloss red as on the railings will be added to the edges of the computer walls where the bridge crew's knees will be.










Here's the bridge sub-floor mapped out in pencil prior to cutting. I am making this lower floor because it is missing from the kit. This is a thick piece of Evergreen Sheet Styrene.










Here's the finished floor cut out and ready for primer.










To save myself the trouble of scraping paint away from the lower bridge floor when I glued the upper floor to it, I covered the areas with tape. 










Here's the kit supplied turbo elevator door piece. Notice how each door can fit a person through? This is too wide for the actual TV bridge piece. 

I need to make a door frame using Evergreen Sheet Styrene, cut at 1 cm in width for the two sides and header piece.

The little line below their feet is where this piece hits the floor of the bridge.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's the enhanced turbo elevator door as seen on the bridge. Notice how MR. Spock now fits the smaller door. This is how it should look.

I used a mitre box to cut the 45% angle into the side pieces and top piece of the new door frame.










A close-up of Spock in the door. Now I will make a top for the turbo elevator enclave using scrap styrene sheet from the floor piece.










Here's the new top piece for the enclave. Kirk approves!

The figures of Kirk, Sulu and Spock were assembled @1991and painted with a bad sample of Testor's Flat Black that never really dried. I since have attempted to strip the paint using Easy-Off Oven Cleaner. Soon, they will get a new paint job and Sulu's head will get put back on Kirk's sitting body. (I made the change because I reasoned that Sulu wouldn't be standing at his post with his arms crossed.)










Here's the same door with the first coat of Testor's Light Grey spray paint added. Notice how nicely everything fit together. 

When this dries, I can paint the doors red. I can't wait! 



@WCB - I wasn't planning to go "Full Circle" with this kit. In fact, this one will be on display at the local public library on January 4th, so I was simply going to build it AMT OOB style with the exception of modifying the Turbo Elevator Door and adding the lower floor, just because it doesn't look right without the changes....and it irritates me. Spock's station will not get the viewfinder and double computer center on this kit either.

However, if you're offering me some spare bridge walls, I might consider it!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Not yet I don't, Trevor...! I've got a couple of the Bridge kits packed away and not nearby at all. In fact... I probably won't be able to get them until Spring! Or until the snow goes away; they are not close at hand.

I built a "complete" Bridge about 1979, just prior to the upcoming premiere of _The Motion Picture_... I built my Bridge using the Tech Manual layout but didn't change the Bridge much. I hand carved the missing extra parts like the various viewing hoods and communicator spots out of balsa on the panels. It hasn't fared well over the years, needing LOTS of rework but I still have it.

Considering I had only rudimentary cutting tools at the time, I didn't think I did too badly. My painting was crude; everything brush-painted (I was still years away from my first airbrush) as well. I was surprised how closed-in the whole model became when all the stations were in place.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get a set of decals for this kit?

I have the original kit I assembled as a kid and want to redo it. When I put the decals on I pretty much just guessed where they went (the box was thrown in the trash). Most are in the wrong place or are upside down!

I dont know of a way to remove and then reuse the old decals.


Thanks.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

There is no way to re-use decals. When you do strip your model down, the decals will be lost.

I'm not aware of anyone who offers replacement decals for the Bridge model; hopefully someone else might.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Or go with what CultTVMan offers when it is hopefully back in stock:

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Bridge-Lighting-Panels-from-Outer-Space-Outfitters_p_664.html


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Opus Penguin said:


> Or go with what CultTVMan offers when it is hopefully back in stock:
> 
> http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Bridge-Lighting-Panels-from-Outer-Space-Outfitters_p_664.html


I have a set of those on order but don't know much about them. I'd love to hear from someone who has used them--or something like them--to explain how you mount them.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

WarpCore Breach said:


> There is no way to re-use decals. When you do strip your model down, the decals will be lost.
> 
> I'm not aware of anyone who offers replacement decals for the Bridge model; hopefully someone else might.


I spoke to the guy who runs Culttvman's shop years ago. He said many products come in and out of availability for many reasons. I would give those guys an e-mail and ask the question about how this product might become available again. They are super-nice over there and I have bought tons of stuff. I wanted to get the light kit for Robby the Robot a few months ago and e-mailed them. They were initially negative, but then the product mysteriously appeared a few weeks later!! Squeaky wheel syndrome?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Kool link! I'm glad I bought my bridge kit when it was still $15.00!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Recently, I bought the Remastered season 1 and 3 on DVD and noticed a few more things. (Can't find season 2 close by.)

There's a black pinstripe on either side of the door posts that run from floor to ceiling and there are actually two 1/4 round edges to finish off the edge of the door frame.

Kirk's chair also seems to change grey intensity between episodes. Might just be lighting though. It also has wood arm rests. 

There's remnants of those chrome "War of the Worlds" lamp monitors and the Helm console is entirely red in Where No Man Has Gone Before". Also, some of those upper TV monitors are singular (Meaning one per panel) as in The Cage and some are paired (Two per panel) as in the Production series. Main viewscreen is still the Cage style with some red paint added.
I also noticed that the door butts up so tightly that you can't see the opening line between the two doors.
Technically, this bridge set can be built into 4 different variants - The Cage, Where No Man Has Gone Before, and The Production Enterprise style. The fourth is like the U.S.S. Lexington where there was the High Back Captain's Chair.

That red helm in in a few earily episodes ... up to Mudd's Women, so far as I am seeing in the Remastered set I bought.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I thought about Pike's bridge for a few mins until I watched the episode. Apart from the how inaccurate the model is to the bridge it's supposed to represent, the difference from Pike's bridge is... quite significant. 

I was watching all eps for lighting reference as I'm gonna do mine with leds. Now I gotta watch them all again and take actual notes this time.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I think being 100% accurate on this kit will drive you 100% crazy! 

I just saw a mirror on Uhura's console in "And The Children Shall Lead" that probably was only in the one episode. So should this be included or obmitted? 

The answer is simple...AAARRRGGGHHH!!!!

I did have an interesting idea for the chairs though... Dip the tops in that rubber paint they use for tool handles. That should make-up for the missing padding.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Just watching WNMHGB on season 3 blue ray. There is a pad on the floof in front of the elevator on the bridge. Probaly to indicate to the door that someone is about to enter, much like the old grocery store doors. Also noted that the helm and captains chair area are not as off center as when series production started.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's two quick WIP shots of my painting so far : 










Here's MR. Sulu standing infront of the modified Turbolift elevator doors. I just finished painting the red on the doors. 










The computer consoles with a coat of Artist's One Shot Gloss Black applied. This paint usually takes 2 days to dry because of it's slow drying rate.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Some more updates : 










Here's the chairs with their Flat Black upholstery painted on.










Plotting out the carpet for the lower bridge floor. This carpet will be painted in Primer Grey.










Here's all the computer consoles with their Gloss Black, Gloss Dark Grey and Gloss Red parts painted on. Last colour to paint is the Gloss Light Blue that surrounds the overhead computer monitors.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Looks great so far...thanks for the updates. Despite some inaccuracies, I love this kit. Obviously, lots of work went in to creating it. The space ship kits get all of the attention. I have several bridge kits and plan to do several versions: full diorama (from 2 kits - already done and will post pix),
half diorama showing the familiar POV from next to Spock's station, TV studio set with crew and camera equipment, "Cage" era bridge, and just for fun a "Mirror, Mirror" bridge.

Great work Madcap, keep us posted!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

BrianM said:


> Looks great so far...thanks for the updates. Despite some inaccuracies, I love this kit.


I love it too. I always wished they had made a companion transporter room kit. Seems like a natural...

I built one of these when I was a teen. Remember using a sheet of grey construction paper as the lower floor. Have a kit in my to-build pile right now and, just this week, got in the bridge panels from Outerspace Outfitters as I plan to light it up. I am following MadCap's build closely as I plan out my own build. Would love to see pics of your bridge(s), BrianM.

Colors are so tricky. I've been studying the bridge as seen in my blu-ray versions of TOS and, to my eye, the upper screens background is a much more blue-grey than I've seen anyone use in their builds or talk about. And I don't see the chairs as blue, but white. After much consideration, I'm going to go with the colors that I see on screen or I don't think it will look right to me when I'm done....


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Colours are tricky and my camera keeps "Adjusting" itself to what it thinks is right....which is making my light grey look like white.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Trevor, I hope you don't mind a bit of "hijacking" here... here are recent pics of my 30-year old+ Bridge model. Back when I was building it all I had to go with were assorted pictures of the Bridge from different publications (like Starlog) but my main reference was the Tech Manual. At the time, I didn't have access to things like the McMaster Bridge blueprints and good clear still pictures just weren't available, or at least not easily.

Yes, I know the Bridge in the Manual wasn't totally accurate to the TV version. But I HAD the Manual and it was easy to refer to! I based all of the colours on the colour plate included with the Manual and of course I was unaware of the incorrect colour duplication. That's why the soft grey "Platinum" still became silver in my build because that's exactly how it looked in the Manual. In any case, I don't remember how long it took me to build this model. Memory suggests it was over several months. I had to obtain plastic sheet in order to re-do the main turbolift entrance and the emergency exit cove. The floor extensions in those areas were cut-up sections of the unused 2nd set of main floor ring pieces. I had to buy 2 kits to get the additional stations for the "missing" side. On the plus side, it got me extra chairs as well!

In spite of the 3 decades of wear and tear, the build has held up pretty well. I still have the chair seats that came off and most of the balsa I used for the scanning hoods and communicator stands are still there, if loose. I carved a Library console for the Science station since that was such an obvious omission in the kit.

The entire model was brush painted, as I was still years away from my first airbrush. As can be seen, many of the decals have peeled away. (I didn't know about decal setting fluids and no one ever told me at that time, either) All plastic was scored and cut with a dull utility knife. It was the only knife that my father allowed me to use from his tools... That was time consuming, let me tell you!!

This was a fun and satisfying build for me. While I've been tempted to completely re-do this model, I think all I will ever do with it is to make repairs. I have a couple of Bridge kits "in the stash" should I ever be tempted to do another one- more accurate this time - any time in the future!

I now return you to MCR's build of the Bridge!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks great! I don't ever remeber seeing the emergency exit before. Wasn't it suppose to be a simple hatch in the floor?


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

The TOS Bridge never had any emergency exits at all, actually. There were several times during TOS Trek that the Bridge was cut off from the rest of the ship. That's why the Refit _Enterprise_ ended up with 2 turbolift entrances...!

When FJ did the Tech Manual, he addressed the oversight of not having another exit on the Bridge and this is how he depicted it. Trevor, I'm thinking you don't actually have the Tech Manual? I'll scan the relevant pages for you if would like.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

WarpCore Breach said:


> Trevor, I hope you don't mind a bit of "hijacking" here... here are recent pics of my 30-year old+ Bridge model.


Thanks for posting the pics, Warpcore. It still looks pretty good for a 30+ year old model! I'm going to have to dig out my tech manual and compare its blueprint to what I see on the screen when I start on Season 3 in blu-ray next week.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

WCB - I actually have 2 copies of the FJ Tech manual, one split in half up the binding.

I never really looked at the bridge drawing in detail though. Maybe tonight I'll study it some more.


Actually, didn't FJ also address the "Other" TOS problem...mainly the hidden bridge bathroom?  Wasn't it located in that corridor behind the emergency exit?


Anyway, you're kit still looks good after all these years. Are you thinking of refreshing the decals and replacing the missing ones?

I like how all your crew are stuck in a baggie behind the bridge in picture #2.


----------



## Richard38 (Apr 16, 2002)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Looks great! I don't ever remeber seeing the emergency exit before.


The same emergency exit in the same location showed up in the animated series as well. 

Richard


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I'm starting to think that maybe it would be fun to make one of the two elevator versions of the bridge, one with door closed and one with door open that leads into a scratch-built elevator.

Could also be a handy way to explain away all the inaccuracies in the kit! LOL "This is the bridge the way it looked btw the end of the 5 year mission and the 1701-A refit..."


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Fozzie: thanks for the kind comments! "Wakka-wakka!" LOL!

MCR: Yes, FJ DID solve the issue of the "missing" Bridge washroom....! Exactly as you say! 

I was thinking of doing a refurb on the decals, yes. I used the original style decals in the '75 issue of those kits, which are totally inaccurate and incomplete anyway! I did get a set of the panels, etc that's available over at CultTVMan some years ago. Why not, right? 

I did some checking on the model to the TM drawing- I made the coves for both turbolifts far too deep! Since these are my current "problem" areas (they both need to be re-glued) I could fix that by reducing the depths more to where it should be. I have the tools for that now! LOL!

About the only thing I would like to see is what the old Lunar Models "Bridge Accurization Kit" did. Supplied the missing Bridge instruments and included a Doctor McCoy figure. Some other things, too that I don't recall just what, since I never got one. Too bad Lunar is out of business now.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Fozzie...build one from the proposed Star Trek Phase II series that never made it to TV.

@ WCB - I had a look at the tech manual when I got home several hours ago. You're conversion is dead on to the top view blueprint, however, I think your paint job on the upper computer panels where the monitors are is reversed to what the Tech Manual shows. 

I could see the problems behind it though. FJ tended to use those Letra Set fine dot sheets without very much difference in the size and spacing of the dots. Many times I find myself trying to guess between colours to try to see which ones are right.

FJ seems to have included a lot of the right stations in the right places and some of the pages with the full consoles sem pretty accurate to the filming bridge.

There is one thing I wonder about though....FJ only has one bridge in the entire book. I wonder if these are generic between all his ships? Personally, I can't see all the same command stations being used on other ships. For example, would a Transport Tug need the same equipment as a Constitution Class ship? What about the Destroyers and Scouts? Also, wouldn't the layout of a Dreadnaught Bridge be larger, possibly having two turbo elevators hidden underneath it's outer bridge dome? FJ never really showed his ideas behind the Dreadnaught as far as internal deck plans went.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's three more progress pictures!










Here's the computer console after I painted the final sky blue colour. This is Testor's 1108 Blue, if you're wondering. 

Next step is to add the decals once the paint has dried. 

The entire bridge is painted with gloss paint and tends to reflect a lot of light, henceforth the "Jagged Edges" look.










The finished chairs with gloss black feet.










The Helm and Navigations board. The piece was first spray painted with two coats of Tremclad Gloss Black and then the red Artist's One Shot paint was pinstriped onto the sides and front. 

Next up are the decals and painted buttons.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

This was my take on the kit a few years ago. It is what the series bridge might have looked in the continuity between "Enterprise" and "Star Trek: The Motion Picture". You can do a lot with just one kit.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Quite a different take on this kit. Pretty cool! I am also thinking of a "lost years" bridge, but mine will be much closer to a TOS bridge. Am playing with the floor pieces now. Might have to get a 2nd kit, or cast a copy of one of the floor pieces. Not sure yet...


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

@ RSN - That bridge looks excellent! I like the round coves and the giant ship display at the back between the two elevators. The extended helm looks awesome too!

I'm just taking a break from working all day on the decals of my bridge. Hopefully I'll have it finished sometime tonight or tommorrow.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

MadCap Romanian said:


> @ RSN - That bridge looks excellent! I like the round coves and the giant ship display at the back between the two elevators. The extended helm looks awesome too!
> 
> I'm just taking a break from working all day on the decals of my bridge. Hopefully I'll have it finished sometime tonight or tommorrow.


Thanks, your's is coming along great. Stripping old paint is not fun, I did it on an original Superboy kit a few years ago. The end result will be worth it, trust me. I like the Plasti-dip idea for the chairs, I went with a cloth look ala St:TMP. As I said, the kit builds up into a nice representation right out of the box, any alterations just enhance it!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

RSN said:


> This was my take on the kit a few years ago. It is what the series bridge might have looked in the continuity between "Enterprise" and "Star Trek: The Motion Picture". You can do a lot with just one kit.


Did you have to build new floor pieces to accommodate your two turbolifts? Seems like you would have had to.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Fozzie said:


> Did you have to build new floor pieces to accommodate your two turbolifts? Seems like you would have had to.


Only an extension for the second turbo lift enterance and under the "Staus Board" between the lifts. The seams were hidden by the screening that simulated metal grating.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I've been playing around with the floor pieces a bit this evening, and comparing them to a blueprint I printed out to what I believe was a matching size. There are some problems there--the kit is not entirely symmetrical. The science station and turbolift pieces should be the same width...they are not. Old news to most of you, I'm sure, and not an issue if you are doing an out-of-the-box build. Modifications would be easier if the existing floor plates weren't textured.

BTW, I got an e-mail from CultMan today that he has the backlit bridge panels back in stock now.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

MadCap Romanian said:


> There's a black pinstripe on either side of the door posts that run from floor to ceiling and there are actually two 1/4 round edges to finish off the edge of the door frame.


I noticed that too and I've been trying to decide if that is really black or a silver metallic strip. It looks black on the bridge, but similar strips in other rooms appear to be metallic and I wonder if the one there is too but looks black do to lighting?

Following my own rule about going with the colors that "look right" to me, however, I think I am going to go with black since that is what I keep "seeing" on the screen.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

The more I look at other sets, the more I realize those black/chrome strips are probably how they connected the "Walls" in office cubicles, which is probably what the Enterprise walls really are. 

Now...here's 4 out of the 5 bridge consoles. One of them had so much dust on the "Keyboard" that I attempted to sand down the surface with my automotive sandpapers. I accidently cut through the paint in a few places, right down to the grey plastic. Sadly, I had to repaint the black keyboard a second time. It should be dry and ready for decals by tommorrow night.









The completed Communications Station.








The completed Science Station. (Command Intellegence Station - Franz Joseph Tech Manual)








The completed Assistant Navigational Station. (Navigation Station - Franz Joseph Tech Manual)








The completed Weapons Control Station. (Defense Sub Systems Monitor - Franz Joseph Tech Manual)

Now, onto the Main View Screen panel, Main View Screen Side Panel and Turbo Elevator Panel, Helm & Navigational Console, Navigational Control Board and Command Chair.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It's been a few hours and I got more work done! So here's five more pictures and then I'm going to bed because it's 4:30 AM as I write this!










The finished Helm/Navigation console.










I spent considerable ammounts of time watching various episodes of TOS to try and see what colour the buttons were for this console and their corret location. 

I even went so far as to copy out the Franz Joseph Tech Manual pages with this console on them so I could colour in the buttons on his drawing to know their propper location. 

Once I had my information together and I was ready to paint, I took out this piece only to discover that AMT had made a generic board and then "Mirrored" it on both sides. Therefore, the Helm controls are the mirror image of the Navigation controls with the exception of the two decals. However, on TV Enterprise, these two stations are completely different.

Following this discovery, I just resorted to painting the buttons random colours. (This is the point where you realize that you should just build some things for the fun of it instead of trying to be accurate.)










The finished Viewscreen.










The finished Turbo Elevator doors and surround. Note the two black pinstripes. I hand painted them on. They're in the show.










The finished Viewscreen side panel. (Or so it's called in the instructions!)

Soon I'll have to decal the last computer panel, repaint the Captain's chair (Some dammage to the light grey paint when removing it from it's paint stand.) and then I can glue it all together and finish painting the crew!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Looking good, MadCap. Appreciate the posts showing your progress. Your painting of those tiny buttons on the helm controls is remarkable. You must have a very steady hand! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mel Williams (Mar 6, 2000)

Looking at all of these great bridge photos I can here all the bleeps and bloops from the show playing in my head.:thumbsup:
Good job!
Mel W.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Mel Williams said:


> Looking at all of these great bridge photos I can here all the bleeps and bloops from the show playing in my head.:thumbsup:
> Good job!
> Mel W.


I know what you mean. Have been thinking about a way to add a recording of those sounds to the model...


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I have the old Star Trek sound effects record on Audio Cassette. I've been listening to it as I have been building the models.The first recording on it is an entire bridge scene complete with elevator doors opening, people walking around and people pushing buttons. Wish I had the equipment to put it on DVD.

With the modern technology, I bet there's a way to rig something up using an MP3 card and stereo.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

GREAT work on the paint!!! If there is to be a critical critique to be had, the main board of the work stations was more of a flat black while the inset 'button module blocks' were gloss black. However, I cannot fault on this point as the overall effect is stupendous!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX MM! Would you hate me if I told you the grey came from a rattle can? 

Would you hate me even more if I told you that the grey is rust paint? 

Also, these are the original decals from 1991 and they didn't tear or distort when put in the water 19 years later!

Oh yeah...and no clear coat on the decals either!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice! Thanks for posting this! I did it as a kid. What fun it was.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

This is the completed Weapons Control panel. (Defense and Weapons Station - Franz Joseph Tech Manual) 

Now I just need to glue all the panels and chairs to the bridge platform and I'm finished this model!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Captain's Chair.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I think the original _Enterprise _bridge is the best design of any command center of any science fiction series ever. It has more personality, more aesthetic beauty, and a simple logical design* that has never been equaled. It is also iconic--_everyone _recognizes that set immediately, even non-fans.

Yes, the kit is inaccurate in many ways, but it is close enough to create a very nice build-up (as MadCap has done) and I look forward to my own forthcoming build. It has probably been 30 years since I first built this model, but I still remember my first bridge kit with extreme fondness.

_*Okay, so the single turbolift with no other exit was a bad design, but that served their dramatic purposes so I'll give them a pass on that._


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Dang, that's a good job on the Captain's chair, MC! I'm going to have to use your pics for some reference. I never did put much colour into the buttons on my Tech Manual version of the Bridge and I do need to make some touch-ups here and there.

Trevor, do you make it into Calgary very often? There's a store that has a '75 issue Bridge model for $55 Cdn. If that price doesn't scare you off you could get the extra stations to make up a full Bridge! I've been spending the New Year's weekend in Calgary and saw it the other day (from the date of this post!)


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

WarpCore Breach said:


> Dang, that's a good job on the Captain's chair, MC!


I agree! Wish I could paint tiny details like that so well! :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Darn WCB! High River is only 45 min South of Calgary. It would be nice to see you if you could make it down. By the way, was that hobby store called Chinook and Hobby West? I saw that they had that bridge kit there over 5 years ago.

Glad everyone likes the build so far! It's been a bear putting the back panels together. The fit isn't that great because I think the model twisted somewhere, probably when I put the additional floor piece on. I resorted to using some self taping Phillips screws from a junked stereo along the bottom edges and glueing the pieces at the tops using some high powered aligator clips. If the kit didn't twist as much, the screw idea would have been great for removing panels or moving the panels to the other side for some different photo shoots. 

As for the chair detail, I have a 20/0 brush that helps me paint the small objects like the buttons on the chair. 

Pics coming soon. I'm just taking a lunch break.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Shots from the Bridge just prior to the final paint touch up and figures.




























And with all the touch-up done and outer ring painted.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

And now....The cast and crew of Star Trek : The AMT Series

William Shatner as Captain Kirk

















Lenord Nimoy as Mr. Spock

















and George Takei as Mr. Sulu


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I'm impressed by how quickly you built up that kit and how good it looks now that it is done! Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Darn WCB! High River is only 45 min South of Calgary. It would be nice to see you if you could make it down. By the way, was that hobby store called Chinook and Hobby West? I saw that they had that bridge kit there over 5 years ago.
> 
> Glad everyone likes the build so far! It's been a bear putting the back panels together. The fit isn't that great because I think the model twisted somewhere, probably when I put the additional floor piece on. I resorted to using some self taping Phillips screws from a junked stereo along the bottom edges and glueing the pieces at the tops using some high powered aligator clips. If the kit didn't twist as much, the screw idea would have been great for removing panels or moving the panels to the other side for some different photo shoots.
> 
> ...



MCR, I'm afraid I couldn't make it down - my schedule simply didn't allow me to take the couple of hours or so for the run to High River round trip, etc. I'm back home in Edmonton again but I'd LIKE to visit your shop someday... maybe this year, after the next model contest in Nanton???

I hardly ever get to Chinook/Hobby West (didn't get there this weekend) and they MIGHT have a Bridge there; I don't know. Last time I saw a Lunar Bridge conversion kit at Chinook Hobby was over 10 years ago now. And I MISSED getting it!!  No, you'll need to check Invader Hobby for that Bridge model.

When I built my Bridge, I didn't think of using screws to hold the panels together. Hmmm.... maybe on another build!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's the back view of the bridge showing the screws I put in at the bottom to hold the computer sections in place. You could also attach the pieces like this if you want to move panels to the other side of the model. 

This is my last picture for this build. You can find pictures of the finished model here : http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=277616

Thanx for following along!


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

MadCap Romanian said:


> It's been a bear putting the back panels together. The fit isn't that great because I think the model twisted somewhere, probably when I put the additional floor piece on. I resorted to using some self taping Phillips screws from a junked stereo along the bottom edges and glueing the pieces at the tops using some high powered aligator clips. If the kit didn't twist as much, the screw idea would have been great for removing panels or moving the panels to the other side for some different photo shoots.


I have already noticed some alignment issues on by build as well, and I have only dry fitted the various bridge stations. I may use your screw idea, as it seems to be a viable solution! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Glue the back panels to one another and make sure they are level to one another in evey direction. THEN glue or screw them onto the base and if you put a floor onto the model, do it LAST.

Just some words of wisdom!


----------



## Seal87 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Bridge Models*

I love seeing these things completed. I have a few that my brother was starting, but didn't finish. Lately I've been interested in trying to do the ones from the movies. I saw one site where a sculptor did one very well, in the same scale as the one provided. I hope to do my own and in all the different renditions sometime.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I totally missed this being finished. Nice, nice work!


----------

